# Freemasonry the new fad?



## Cookboy4200

I've been seeing a lot people on social network sites wearing masonic rings, shirts and caps. They're not even freemasons. These companies like Lauterer and Macoy sell to anyone. These teenagers are in a illuminati and freemason craze these days. Claiming everyone from Obama to Jay-Z is a mason. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782

Conspiracy theory is a hot craze right now I guess. With all the big brother/NSA/wartime talk, the notion of "I align with perceived powerful/shadow orgs" therefore I am perceived as powerful/rich/mysterious" becomes a popular one in some circles I guess. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## BroParker

I understand that the belief that their apart of masonry makes them appear more powerful to the masses

Bro Parker


----------



## dfreybur

The positive side of this is the new generation is coming to our assemblies in numbers so large numerous lodges are overwhelmed at the number of degrees.

As a fad in decor it will pass.  Few know that we are offended because masonry is *earned*.  Some won't care about offending.  Some will understand that using an earned symbol is like claiming a college degree when you don't have one, claiming veteran status when you aren't one, etc.

Maybe folks will take up wearing Grandpa's ring on a chain in memory of him.  Forms in memorial aren't a problem to me as long as it's clear that's what they are.


----------



## Celidonious

Also with the help of Dan Brown's book and his movies the fascination with Masonry is more wide spread leading to as you said jay z, Rihanna, even lady gaga.  The only concern is weather or not a big massive lodge is good or not.  This has also led to Nat Geo, History channel, and Time magazine all doing pieces on "secret societies " where of course the main subject is the fraternity.  So with that being said the epidemic ( not meant to be negative) is hitting all cultures and ages.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782

Thank goodness they decided not to make Lost Symbol into a movie, hah. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613

Quality over quantity 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613

I enjoyed Dan browns books I wasn't offended at all, it was made to entertain people a fictional book but people these days don't know that term 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## bro_ALI.PHA

I say if they cant protect what they wearing. Take it off of them.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

I know that's right brother! 

357


----------



## BryanMaloney

bro_ALI.PHA said:


> I say if they cant protect what they wearing. Take it off of them.



Is that what one is to then tell the police and courts if the target disagrees with what is being taken off them? It is one thing to eject a Mason who has violated Masonic Law. However, there is no law against simply wearing Masonic regalia. Likewise, there is no law against inventing a group, calling it "Freemason", and going from there. So long as they do not claim affiliation with another Masonic group that does not agree to that affiliation, no law has been broken, and there is no legal way to actually "take" what they wear from them.


----------



## lmeeks357

All a brother has to do is go to the first degree oath n it clearly states wat a mason should or should not do, if masonic laws were being violated then I believe it would been token care of lonnnnng time ago so bro Bryan I'm witcha all the way 

357


----------



## bro_ALI.PHA

I agree with both of you. I just hate the thought of people wearing our working tools and they know nothing of them. I hate the thought of the square and compass becoming a new fad.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Yes sir

357


----------



## Bhatt

They only wanna wear what they hear or see on tv...it's a shame 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## lmeeks357

If they wanna wear them u brothers let em, at the end of the day we all are just stating opinions, brothers are gonna be brothers u know? 

357


----------



## BroBook

bro_ALI.PHA said:


> I say if they cant protect what they wearing. Take it off of them.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



That's old school 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BryanMaloney

BroBook said:


> That's old school



I rather doubt that the crime of assault is "old school" among Freemasons.


----------



## Prince Saif Shallah

It saddens me that our sacred teachings get taking I such vein. Jay Z for publicity claiming illuminati and saying Boaz Jachin .. 
I get confronted by conspiracy theory freaks and I tell then one thing , my lodge goes dark in summer we have no ac unit , how in the world would we be part of the illuminati ??


Prince Saif Shallah


----------



## broglover79

Look at this picture carefully is jay-z real or fake.


C


----------



## bupton52

This is photshopped and Jay-Z is not a mason. Please pass that information along to anyone who asks you that.


----------



## David N.

If I were a non-Mason, and wore the S&C on something, possibly an heirloom, and wound up being hassled and then robbed, I...would have a pretty damn low opinion of Masons after that.
It isn't the ring or decal that makes me a Mason.


----------



## Browncoat

It's a fad that will pass. 

I remember doing a research project when I was in college on this very thing. The movie Malcolm X was very popular, and director Spike Lee popularized clothing, black hats with an X on it in particular, that a lot of kids started wearing. I spoke to and polled over 200 kids around campus who were wearing this stuff, and less than 20% actually knew what it was supposed to mean. Of those, the vast majority didn't even know who Malcolm X was, much less what he stood for.


----------



## BryanMaloney

Che T-shirt worn by kids on American college campuses?
Did anybody ever think it meant something?


----------



## MoonlightMadness357

I would not say Freemasonry is a fad and if it is, it is one that can easily desolved. The answer is simple, we know how to distiguish one another in such a manner that is private to us. Yes some of this information can be found on the internet but there is so much more to masonry than what is visible to the untrained eye. The more we educate ourselves and get beyond just the surface of our degrees and really dig into them, the quicker pretenders can be eliminated. instead of jacking someone for their jewelry, how about sitting down or pulling them aside and having an intellgent conversation with them explaing why what they have on is not something that can be bought but must be earned and that maybe they aren't ready to represent it properly.


FIAT LUX


----------



## Browncoat

Ever check out the #Freemason hash tag on Twitter? I wouldn't say Twitter is "blowing up" with Freemason comments, but it's very popular. I will remove the links, but here are some recent comments. Most of them are Illuminati-related:



> Worried about the illuminati/conspiracy theories/*free masons*/ etc? Here's some food for thought..
> BOLSHEVIK REVOLUTION WAS ENGINEERED BY #*FREEMASONS* AND FINANCED BY BANKING ELITE
> Just found out that my great grampa was a *Free Mason*. That means I have Illuminati in my blood
> You want to get mad,  Get mad at your Pastors, Preachers, Bishops, Ministers b/c they are part of the SCAM and 33rd Degree *Free Masons
> *



These days, it must be hip to be part of the New World Order..and it was always cool to be anti-establishment.


----------



## Sammcd

While out Christmas shopping and  I saw a huge compasses  and level on a chain the size of a log chain for sale along with other hip hop stuff at a mall kiosk.  The sales girls had no idea what she was selling. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## SeattleMason0613

The illuminati stuff is the dumbest I saw a post comparing the lakers to the heat over the past ten years and there were tons of comments saying the illuminati rigged the nba 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Brother JC

SeattleMason0613 said:


> I saw a post comparing the lakers to the heat over the past ten years and there were tons of comments saying the illuminati rigged the nba


Pssh, everyone knows that the Illuminati are Celtics fans...


----------



## Browncoat

> _Just found out that my great grampa was a _*Free Mason. That means I have Illuminati in my blood*



This one is my favorite. Because being a Freemason is hereditary? It's in his blood!

Must be that Merovingian bloodline thing from The DaVinci Code


----------



## hoosierclone

Who the heck is Jay Z?


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## BigDre357

broglover79 said:


> Look at this picture carefully is jay-z real or fake.
> 
> 
> C



I think that is a photo shop job but it is know that he did join years ago thinking freemasonry was about something else and then went inactive but add of late since he understands what it is now he is becoming more active he is even doing it thru his clothing line worth shirts and stuff

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## BigDre357

Browncoat said:


> This one is my favorite. Because being a Freemason is hereditary? It's in his blood!
> 
> Must be that Merovingian bloodline thing from The DaVinci Code





hoosierclone said:


> Who the heck is Jay Z?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



Lol he is probably the most popular hip hop artist on the planet and Beyonce's husband

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## dfreybur

BigDre357 said:


> I think that is a photo shop job but it is know that he did join years ago thinking freemasonry was about something else and then went inactive but add of late since he understands what it is now he is becoming more active he is even doing it thru his clothing line worth shirts and stuff



The photograph might even be real.  It looks to me like a well attended funeral service.  I have never seen anyone questioned at any funeral service.  At a funeral with that many brothers it's possible to show up, start chatting with the brothers and attend acting like the brothers.  I've been to funerals so well attended the lodges there ran out of aprons and gloves and the brothers stood in several ranks.  I've been to funerals with 3 giving the ceremony to a dead brother we'd never met with no one else there but the widow.

As to it being known he's a brother, what lodge?


----------



## SeattleMason0613

Could just be a close resemblance, I saw Shaq is a PHA mason



Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## tldubb

I heard illuminati have special flash lights that only work during the day...I mean that is what I heard...lol

Sent from my GT-N8013 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BigDre357

ECKO UNLIMITED SHIRT ONE OF MY LODGE BROTHERS FOUND..... WtH!!!!!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BigDre357

Pt 2

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782

Wow, that makes zero sense. Although, in this country, I can totally see someone putting the "dollar sign" in the S&C. *sigh*...


----------



## BigDre357

Lol 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney

crono782 said:


> Wow, that makes zero sense. Although, in this country, I can totally see someone putting the "dollar sign" in the S&C. *sigh*...



In God we tru$t.


----------



## hidonmesahj

I just posted about this before I saw your post..at least they did the service of an e.a. symbol.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BigDre357

BigDre357 said:


> I think that is a photo shop job but it is know that he did join years ago thinking freemasonry was about something else and then went inactive but add of late since he understands what it is now he is becoming more active he is even doing it thru his clothing line worth shirts and stuff
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



How can it be a photo shop when he was standing in the store and took the picture lol we have ran across other shirts like this one from other designers including Roca wear 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## SeattleMason0613

I'm more impressed with brad paisley as a 32nd degree Scottish rite mason then I am about jay z lol


----------



## BigDre357

SeattleMason0613 said:


> I'm more impressed with brad paisley as a 32nd degree Scottish rite mason then I am about jay z lol



Lol I fell but I have to give Jay Z his props he talks about where he has come from and where he is a am educational tool and how he has grown from it and he gives back he reminds me of myself because I came from a similar background and used it as a learning tool for myself and others 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## SeattleMason0613

He does have a good story I read his book


----------



## perryel

I saw another shirt with S&C on VH1's Black Ink reality show. The shop owner, Ceasar, has been wearing a red and yellow one.  It says "25th Degree: Prince of the Street"


----------



## hidonmesahj

Hmm? I don't like this trend. 

Sent from my HTC One SV using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bro. Ryan J. Brown

This is a topic that is unfortunately rampant in our society. I. Regards to Jay Z I am not aware of any records stating he took any of the degrees of masonry. The photo seems photoshopped and seems to be simply another piece of false propaganda. In the end as the brothers have previously stated this will pass as we act with virtue. Soon with hope and a little effort the public will realize what our organizations really does...make good men better.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

